
10 most influential personal computers – in pictures - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/gallery/2017/feb/17/10-most-influential-personal-computers-in-pictures
======
bootload
I'd argue that the Alto and Mac are the most visionary, it's the beige IBM PC
that allowed the market to explode. And the keyboard on that Thinkpad. Why
can't a laptop have these kinds of keyboards?

